# Yet another order in at square one.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

I just recieved another order of items this morning. Here is the list of things that came in. Also I still have 8 cardinal shrimp and 7 blue posos. 

Peacock Gudgeon 7.99
Large angels 7.99
Medium veil tail angel 11.99
large diamond tetras 3.49
Chalosia Twin Bar Cichlid 7.99
Bi color peacock cichlid 9.99 (medium)
medium 3" gold bushy nose plecos 11.99
Red and Blue Paradise 3.99


Brent.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey Brent, do you guys carry any Fluval shrimp substrate? If so, how much is it?


----------

